# Bow only club Heard Co



## Kpete58 (May 8, 2016)

We are currently starting a new club on the Heard/Coweta county line, a few miles south of Carrollton. 
This would be the first year and are looking for 8 to fill the 350 acre lease. 
Lease property butts up to 2 trophy clubs along the Chattahoochee river. Good deer taken and sited in the years past. There will be rules for buck size but nothing insane. Primarily to curb the issues of button heads and spikes from getting taken before they mature. 
There are 15 acres of plots around and a solid mix of pine and hardwoods. 
Cost will be $500/per, that will cover the land and materials for the plots. If you have access to a tractor and are willing to do the plots, we will likely comp your membership. 
Email with questions. 
Thanks.


----------



## hutch78 (May 8, 2016)

I'm interested sending pm now


----------



## DEARTH23 (May 13, 2016)

Please give me a call i am very interested!!! Brandon...678-249-5656


----------



## Bowcrazycarl (May 19, 2016)

I have the tractor and implements to take care of the plots and bush hogging. Pm if interested.


----------



## BOWROD (May 29, 2016)

Email sent ,,,,awaiting reply ..


----------



## EricL (May 31, 2016)

404-902-7009 please give me a call I'm new to bow hunting and would like to look into it


----------



## 3Cs (Jun 6, 2016)

*Interested in the club*

Avid bow hunter. I just relocated to the area due to a military move and I am interested in getting some more information on the club.  You can call/text @ (904) 307-8814.

Thanks, David


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 6, 2016)

Sent ya a PM.


----------

